# [DUDA] Home router howto (cerrado)

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

estaba leyendome la fantastica documentación de gentoo y he visto la luz, puedo crear un router con mi distribución favorita, cosa que ya suponia pero que no habia profundizado en el tema.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

Despues de leerme la documentacion he visto que en principio es simple, con 2 targetas de red, compilar el kernel especificamente, cuatro ficheritos de configuración y ya tienes tu propio router funcionando.

Lo que no entiendo es que yo en mi router, el que me envio la compañia que me da acceso a internet tiene una entrada donde conecto la linea de telefono, yo aqui donde la tengo que conectar?

Ya que la gracia y segun entendi es que el ordenador que hemos armado hace la funcion de router directamente a la red, o voy equivocado y tendre que seguir teniendo el router actual que haga de pasarela con todos los puertos abiertos y todos los firewalls, etc deshabilitados?

Muchas gracias de antemano por la respuesta.

----------

## i92guboj

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> Hola buenas,
> 
> estaba leyendome la fantastica documentación de gentoo y he visto la luz, puedo crear un router con mi distribución favorita, cosa que ya suponia pero que no habia profundizado en el tema.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml
> ...

 

El problema es de terminología, y seguramente no sea tuyo, sino de la propia compañía. Si se conecta a la línea de teléfono, tenga la forma que tenga, tenga el color que tenga, y tenga el sabor que tenga, no es un router, es un modem, que, muy probablemente, tenga además funcionalidad de switch (para conectar al mismo tiempo varios equipos, creando tu intranet). Esto no quiere decir que no tenga algunas funciones típicas de un enrutador, pero el adsl es básicamente una versión mejorada del antiguo procedimiento telefónico. O sea, que si, lo sigues necesitando. Una tarjeta de red ethernet no puede sustituir a un modem. En este caso es procedimiento es el mismo, ya que en tu enrutador casero tu vas a seguir teniendo dos tarjetas, y los demás accederán a internet a través del mismo.

Puedes seguir usando el modem que tengas con la misma configuración de puertos y firewall, seguramente. Eso si, en tu router doméstico, vas a necesitar un poco de trabajo en iptables, sobre todo, tendrás que usar NAT para que varios ordenadores puedan acceder a través del enrutador a internet, porque usarán todos la misma ip.

Además, necesitarás tender un switch al que conectar el resto de equipos. La topología de red que tendrás que usar será una cosa más o menos similar a esta:

```

internet

|

moder/router adsl

|

router doméstico

|

switch

||||||

Resto de ordenadores

```

----------

## Theasker

yo quiero hacer algo parecido, pero haciendo de punto de acceso wifi con una tarjeta con chipset atheros con drivers madwifi, estas tarjetas tienen posibilidad de crear varios interfaces virtuales como si el ordenador tuviera varias tarjetas de red, por lo que el resto de los equipos de "mi red doméstica" se conectarían a la tarjeta de red inalámbrica como si fuera un punto de acceso, estoy empezando a leer sobre el tema aunque me faltan conocidmientos :/, iré poco a poco, soy un poco novato para estas cosas (y para casi todas).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *theasker wrote:*   

> yo quiero hacer algo parecido, pero haciendo de punto de acceso wifi

 

Se puede, se puede... Yo estoy en la misma justamente y no hace falta hardware casi. Estoy trabajando en agregarle a mi actual router que sigue exactamente la misma topología que muestra i92guboj mas arriba una wifi de forma de brindar exactamente el mismo servicio, pero via conectividad inalámbrica.

Es un pobrecito pentium 1 de 133Mhz y 3 años ininterrumpidos al pié del cañon ya, con uptime promedio de 4 o 5 meses tranquilamente.

Lo mas complicado es el setup del router en si, sobre todo si implementa QoS, el resto no es nada de otro mundo, es solo cuestión de añadir el adaptador de red correspondiente y un par de reglas a IP tables para que lo ponga a funcionar.

Salud!

----------

## jgascon

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> yo quiero hacer algo parecido, pero haciendo de punto de acceso wifi con una tarjeta con chipset atheros con drivers madwifi

 

Aquí tienes un mini-howto que escribí hace algunos meses: Punto de acceso WPA

Hay alguna cosa que puede que esté un poco desactualizada pero supongo que te servira como referencia inicial  :Wink: 

----------

## elsdello

Hola a todos,

muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestar, ahora ya tengo claro como tengo que montarlo y que funcionalidades tengo que darle, muchas gracias a todos de nuevo.

Cierro el tema aunque podeis seguir comentando si quereis.

----------

## Theasker

 *jgascon wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   yo quiero hacer algo parecido, pero haciendo de punto de acceso wifi con una tarjeta con chipset atheros con drivers madwifi 
> 
> Aquï¿½ tienes un mini-howto que escribï¿½ hace algunos meses: Punto de acceso WPA
> 
> Hay alguna cosa que puede que estï¿½ un poco desactualizada pero supongo que te servira como referencia inicial 

 

muchas gracias, por supuesto q me sirve, a ver si lo consigo y voy apuntando todos los pasos y luego lo posteo aqui (despuÃ©s de las vacaciones claro  :Smile:  )

----------

